# A quick break from work



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

Good job NJ! Glad to see you gettin gout and getting some fishing time in!


----------



## redbug (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice snot rocket !!! they are fun to catch... 

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that an X-Rap you caught him on? Those picks love them even if its not. I'll
have to get out today or tomorrow and attempt to regain my title :wink: . Nice fish


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Is that an X-Rap you caught him on? Those picks love them even if its not. I'll
> have to get out today or tomorrow and attempt to regain my title :wink: . Nice fish



I was just thinking that! 

You are about to lose your title Of Slime Dart King!


----------



## little anth (Feb 8, 2008)

nice job love the shades :wink:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 8, 2008)

He had to wear the shades.. The black helicopter was around!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Way to get out, especially while at work.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice snot rocket!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2008)

That was the Bass Adduct Chopper - he is following you everywhere  

Nice fish and cool pictures

You need to start making the fish faces


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice catch! Cool animated signature too


----------

